# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  AndroGel not helping....what next?

## MikeJ0522

I am 43 years old, 6ft, 180lbs and still rather athletic playing softball and flag football regularly. When the summer is over I plan on starting to lift again. I've had some tendinitis issues that are bad enough my regular doctor said he couldn't do anything about it. It came from specialist prescribing to large a dose of Levaquin for to long a period of time for a sinus infection....Anyway, I went to my doctors and had some blood work done because I was feeling sluggish and NO libido according to the wife. The test results came back and my test levels were around 150 if I recall correctly. He put me on AndroGel pump with a prescribed dose of 5 grams (which is 4 pumps) in the morning. After doing this for a few weeks I do not really feel any different. He wanted me to do this for 3 months and then come back to run some follow up tests. On the back of the bottle it shows 2 other doses of 7.5 grams and 10 grams that are available. Do you see any issues with increasing this on my own since the 5 grams aren't working and if so what amount would you recommend? I'm thinking about going back to him and just telling him to prescribe the shots. Any other advice or ideas would be appreciated... Thanks, Mike.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Welcome!

From what I understand many prefer the injections to help stay at a more consistent level and well being. 

Have you read any threads in the HRT section? Lots of info there too.

Enjoy the site.

----------


## inked1314

The amount of Androgel he prescribed you is slight. So you may need to wait several more weeks to see any results. If he prescribes the injections for HRT then the results may be quicker. However, the dose is so small, that you may be hard pressed to see the effects as well. Hang in there, and stick with your physician. He can get you on the right track.

You may want to go to the HRT forum here as well. You may find that they are much more informative.

----------


## stpete

I'd increase it on my own. Let your doc know about it and get on the injections.

----------


## Fred40

All I can tell you is that my Dr. is about your size and he upped himself to 7.5 and feels much better there. Everyone is different though.

You would probably be fine with 7.5 but your Doctor would need to know this so you both know what your looking at when you get checked in 3 months.

If 7.5 made your levels a pinch high and he thinks your at 5......well that would be bad for you.

----------


## powerball52

Gel is effective at a higher dose, but I never felt the same feeling of consistent well being as on weekly shots. If needles are a problem as they are with a lot of people that's a good reason to use the gel, but for me wouldn't trade my test cypionate for Androgel EVER!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

double or triple that dose but watch for estrogen /have an anti estrogen on hand....your T levels can get upwards toward a thou with those doses but your e2 can follow...mine went from 25 to 78 in just a month or 2

----------


## powerball52

Yes, I had the same issue and high estrogen makes me feel like garbage. A little bit of aromasin /Adex knocks it right down.

----------


## MikeJ0522

Thanks for all the info and I will try the 7.5 and see how it goes. I will also let the dr know I have increased on my own since the 5 didn't help me at all. I do not have any anti estrogen on hand so does anyone have a particular online store and/or product they recommend? I saw the above post on Aromasin and did a search for it and found some for about $71. Anyway just throught I would throw a little business toward a sponsor or something like that if it was recommended. Thanks.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thanks for all the info and I will try the 7.5 and see how it goes. I will also let the dr know I have increased on my own since the 5 didn't help me at all. I do not have any anti estrogen on hand so does anyone have a particular online store and/or product they recommend? I saw the above post on Aromasin and did a search for it and found some for about $71. Anyway just throught I would throw a little business toward a sponsor or something like that if it was recommended. Thanks.


 This site's sponsor has liquidex and its cheap and effective

----------


## Herman Munster

I am a TRT'er, started on Testim and then switched to injectables, had the doc administer at each weekly visit. Switched back to a different gel (forget name) was too watery and messy. I deceided to self inject (w/ doc ok). Best thing I have ever done, no greasy mess, no smell and more importantly, no transfer issues. I inject every 5th day, .5ml of test cyp in to the delt. simple and no pain. I also take an AI (Adex) at .5 every 5th day. At times this dosage changes slightly depending on how I feel. I can most times feel the high E symptoms. I would consider the shots.

Good Luck

----------


## zaggahamma

Op MIA hermie

----------


## Herman Munster

Yea, I have a bad habit of not looking at the age of the posts. 

Thanks

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yea, I have a bad habit of not looking at the age of the posts. 
> 
> Thanks


yeh you were at 100% when you bumped this one not sure where your second post was but all good we just hope the op is ok and still playing flag football

----------

